# Help matching OC shingle color



## LocalHero (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm a remodeling contractor. Current job is roofed with OC Oakridge series, Beachwood Sand color. OC no longer makes these.
Has anyone matched these up with another brand of architectural shingle? I'd love to hear what you found as a best match. 
Thanks,
John


----------

